# gouramis. Bluish Green Spots around gills not looking good.



## Yasif (Aug 25, 2008)

My Grouamis is not looking good. He has blueish spots near his gills He is barley eating so I moved him to a small hospital tank. Not sure what meds to treat him with any Idea's. This is a rainbow Grouamis and the second one I have seen like this(first one died) I would like not to loose this one please help...


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Are there any other symptoms? Does he have any sores around his mouth or on/around his head? Can you post pictures?


----------

